

Jakob Nielsen: screen space use in mobile apps - adnam
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/screen-space-use.html

======
DenisM
_In the portrait orientation, however, the inbox menu appears as an overlay
that partly obscures the message content, making it impossible to work with
the two panes simultaneously. Why show two panes, when you can't use both?_

That was rather shallow. Apple might have had their reason, and it would be
worthwhile to explore what those could be. My expert opinion is that (some)
users freak out when "earth moves under them" i.e. when entire screen is
redrawn. Redraw of the screen, even when animated with slide effects, adds to
the user's mental overhead, whereas Apple-style pop-overs are less disruptive.

